# prazi pro + neo-plex antibiotics



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

got my new lil rhom home, gave him 48 hours in the tank to settle in, then I dosed prazi pro, to rid the wild caught of anything he might have brought with him. 2 days later, I notice he's got a tiny white fungus growing on his right hand nostril. I got the antibiotics for it, do I dose the 2 medications at once?....I thought about it for a long while, than decided "last time my old RB's got fungus, it killed most of them over 2 weeks. since the prazi pro has to stay in there for 2 weeks and I cant do water changes during this time. I better treat the fungus now while its still a small case. so I dosed the tank with salt, let it all dissolve and then I dosed it with 'neo-plex broad spectrum antibiotic' last evening. this morning it was the same size fungus, this afternoon its half the size it was and he's still active and happy

by the way, this neo-plex antibiotic is a GREAT product, works quick on ich, fungus's, burns, bites etc anything external to your fish. a bit pricey depending depending on where you live. it was $11 for me, $6 online and like 150pounds in england!?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

michaelj said:


> got my new lil rhom home, gave him 48 hours in the tank to settle in, then I dosed prazi pro, to rid the wild caught of anything he might have brought with him. 2 days later, I notice he's got a tiny white fungus growing on his right hand nostril. I got the antibiotics for it, do I dose the 2 medications at once?....I thought about it for a long while, than decided "last time my old RB's got fungus, it killed most of them over 2 weeks. since the prazi pro has to stay in there for 2 weeks and I cant do water changes during this time. I better treat the fungus now while its still a small case. so I dosed the tank with salt, let it all dissolve and then I dosed it with 'neo-plex broad spectrum antibiotic' last evening. this morning it was the same size fungus, this afternoon its half the size it was and he's still active and happy
> 
> by the way, this neo-plex antibiotic is a GREAT product, works quick on ich, fungus's, burns, bites etc anything external to your fish. a bit pricey depending depending on where you live. it was $11 for me, $6 online and like 150pounds in england!?


150 pounds is way over $200.00 USD. Is this what you meant ???? I'd rather buy a new fish :laugh:


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

im not too sure if you could use the two together i dont think it will hurt the fish but it possibly could so do some research haha maybe someone can chime in on this one that has experience with the two products? keep us posted though


----------



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

results are in. my rhom has no signs of fungus anymore. I let the prazi pro run in both my elong and rhom's tank for 2 weeks, I did a 50% water change and today I can honestly say my rhom has noticeable growth in such a short time. not a 1/4 inch but getting there. his appetite is phenomenal. my elong is more active, looks a touch longer but his appetite isnt as agressive as the rhoms. I am gonna do 20% water changes every other day from now on and treat with prazi pro every 2 months until they hit 12" I truly do believe in these 2 ideas and the neo-plex as well and now I know its safe to mix neo-plex and prazi-pro


----------

